# ID Please?



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Sold as a Demasoni, just want to confirm as I bought 2 "Blue Zebras" that look identical, albeit younger and smaller.
Apologies for the poor picture quality.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Umm, anyone?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Guessing, based on Google searches for "blue zebra cichlid" that led me to Metriaclima callainos? A bit of dimorphism in this species.


----------



## cichlidsnorth (Dec 2, 2009)

it looks like a poor quality zebra, bad striping and color. It is not a demasoni.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Kenyi, starting to color yellow.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TJM said:


> Kenyi, starting to color yellow.


+1 it is a kenyi. Insanely aggressive species as they mature.


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, he does a bit of chasing, not too bad so far.
Boy is he fugly right now, head is nearly black, rest is yellowish.
Petsmart ID fail, Demasoni is a Kenyi, Blue Zebra I believe is another younger Kenyi.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TJM said:


> Yeah, he does a bit of chasing, not too bad so far.
> Boy is he fugly right now, head is nearly black, rest is yellowish.
> Petsmart ID fail, Demasoni is a Kenyi, Blue Zebra I believe is another younger Kenyi.


IMO Petsmart is a fail period. Their everything section is mislabeled understocked poorly staffed and low quality IME.

Eventually, I'm sorry to say, that fish will become pudgy, gigantic, yellowish brown, and kind of like an angry guy on the corner who talks to himself and chases you.
They ARE really interesting characters though. Not a pretty fish, not a good fish in terms of their aggression to everything else around them, but funny to watch.


----------

